# Protene Fertilizer



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

Has anyone used any of the Protene fertilizers before and if so have you noticed any drastic difference from others?


----------



## gregdg (Jun 26, 2021)

I used this in April 2021 and it was supposed to last 90 days. Well that was false had to fertilize again at the end of June 
with Yard mastery Double Dark.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

what are you currently using, as in, what are you comparing it to? And what does your soil test reveal you need? That's going to determine your visual impact

In the end all fertilizer is some form of the same old N P K - nobody has invented anything different in that regard. But they are a superior product because they do include 'extras' that big-box ferts just don't include. The Sunflower Seed Hull Ash and Protein Hydrolysis for example (a-la Carbon Earth Co). Their homogenous prill. Their slow-release methyleneurea nitrogen. Sulfate-based micros. Humid-chelated iron. SOP. All good stuff! And their price reflects that. 

Pete himself had mentioned that he switched to Protene not necessarily because his old ferts (HyrBrix and CarbonEarth) weren't up to par, but because of availability and distribution issues. Take that for what its worth. IMO if you want an all-in-one that you throw down 3-4x/year, I'm not sure you can find anything 'better'. Other options with different nuances exist, that's for sure, but this is one of the good ones from what I see.


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

corneliani said:


> what are you currently using, as in, what are you comparing it to? And what does your soil test reveal you need? That's going to determine your visual impact
> 
> In the end all fertilizer is some form of the same old N P K - nobody has invented anything different in that regard. But they are a superior product because they do include 'extras' that big-box ferts just don't include. The Sunflower Seed Hull Ash and Protein Hydrolysis for example (a-la Carbon Earth Co). Their homogenous prill. Their slow-release methyleneurea nitrogen. Sulfate-based micros. Humid-chelated iron. SOP. All good stuff! And their price reflects that.
> 
> Pete himself had mentioned that he switched to Protene not necessarily because his old ferts (HyrBrix and CarbonEarth) weren't up to par, but because of availability and distribution issues. Take that for what its worth. IMO if you want an all-in-one that you throw down 3-4x/year, I'm not sure you can find anything 'better'. Other options with different nuances exist, that's for sure, but this is one of the good ones from what I see.


I usually use Lesco starter fert and have great results but was interested in Protene because I heard Pete mention it . But you're right they all essentially contain the same thing at different rates. I guess I just got bit by the marketing bug as I'm eager for my overseeding this year and am overthinking it


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

FreestateFescue said:


> I usually use Lesco starter fert and have great results but was interested in Protene because I heard Pete mention it . But you're right they all essentially contain the same thing at different rates. I guess I just got bit by the marketing bug as I'm eager for my overseeding this year and am overthinking it


I support Pete whenever I can, even helped with his guide update a little. But he himself used Lesco Starter ... it was in the initial guide if I remember correctly. If you buy your ferts from big-box stores for $50+/bag I'd say going w Pete and Protene is a big step up. But if you get it for $25-30/bag it's hard to justify twice the $$ for the 'extras'.


----------



## Belkins (Jun 7, 2021)

I started using it this year on my TTTF. I had been using propeat previously. Used the recommended analysis for both fertilizers based on soil tests. I did note a faster, more vigorous growth and greenup with protene.


----------



## rsx202002 (Jul 13, 2020)

I just bought this fertilizer from the GCI website. What setting do you guys use on your spreader? I have a Scott's edgeguard mini. The prill size is 150SGN.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@FreestateFescue

I've been using Protene 8-0-4 organic fairway grade for a bunch of years, long before Pete started selling the brand. I use it in the Spring, and have great results. I really like it. Unfortunately, I can't get it anymore, so after what I have runs out, I have to use something else. And Pete doesn't sell this blend currently. As of now, Pete appears to be the only source for the brand online. I hope he will keep selling it, and maybe add the 8-0-4 to his store eventually. I'll probably try one of their other blends later this year.


----------

